# Wiring in Downlights



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

In my hallway (in a new build) there are currently 2 pendant lights, they are switched with 2 switches each end of the hallway.

I've had a look in the roses and one of them has the second lot of wires coming out that goes to the 2nd pendant light and in the 2nd pendent light, it ends.

So all I have to do, is connect the first downlight to the cable where the first pendant was and then add in new cable to add in the rest of them.

I've been reading about regulations and maintenance free junction boxes etc. Do I need to worry about that or can I just do as descirbed above?

Obviously I'll NOT notch joists, only drill through them and I'll make sure there is enough space between the joists and downlights and I will be using fire rated 30,60 and 90 downlights.

What do you think?

Thank You


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

The lights of working together on same switch are connect in parallel. So all wires in 2 light connect as the wires to first light.

As for a switch diagram to be sure here
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...daXWRsrqwt2kCQKkNsOARSHBscy8xYlu2PBIOv2vfw7TA
Hope it answers

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I was recommended to use these when I get my down lights installed

http://www.screwfix.com/p/wagobox-light-junction-box/8423f

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when it bloody works properly


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

My electrician uses Click Flow - 250V ~ 20A Pull-Apart Connector - Blue
http://www.directtradesupplies.co.uk/product.php/182367/click-ct101c-20amp-3-pin-lighting-plug---socket?gclid=CPHHqeXVlswCFdW4GwodujYGGA


----------

